
Global Center for Advanced Studies - gone35
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Center_for_Advanced_Studies
======
gone35
See also the Chicago Theological Seminary [1]; this article by Adam Rang of
E-Residency [2] on "Virtual Institutes"; and this old NSF initiative [3] on
"Science Across Virtual Institutes". (Just thinking on global/distributed
alternatives to traditional institutes of advanced study / research
institutes...)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_Theological_Seminary](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_Theological_Seminary)

[2] [https://medium.com/e-residency-blog/could-virtual-
institutes...](https://medium.com/e-residency-blog/could-virtual-institutes-
boost-academic-research-117ddb036828)

[3]
[https://www.nsf.gov/news/news_summ.jsp?cntn_id=121825](https://www.nsf.gov/news/news_summ.jsp?cntn_id=121825)

